# searching for an industrial electrican



## barbsharrer (Nov 22, 2014)

Do you have 2-5 years work experience as an industrial electrician?
Don’t be Shocked- we are Positive we want to revAMP your career!
Charge to your Cell phone and Contact Barb at 866.203.8227 X5038
Or Spark up your Wired device (computer) and email [email protected] to find out more details .

We are seeking a person that has 2-5 years of experience as industrial electrician for a full-time direct-hire Industrial Electrician position in Buffalo, New York area.

Join our team 
Required skills:
 Reading electrical schematics
 Troubleshooting industrial control systems
 PLC's troubleshooting, including ladder logic
 Allen Bradley or Modicon experience preferred
 AC/DC variable speed motors and drives
 PC skills including basics of IP networking
 Basic industrial electrical construction experience

To find out how to light up your career contact Barb at: 866-203-8227 EXT: 5038 or via email: [email protected]

:no: I am not a service 
:no: This is not a contract position 

:yes: Full Time :thumbsup:
:yes: Direct Hire :thumbsup:

:thumbup: Relocation assistance available :thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Does it involve shoveling snow?


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

huh?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

$10 and tickets?


----------



## electricbysullivan (Aug 16, 2013)

Electric snow melters?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Wrong thread


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Scam!!!!!!!!

She in NOT an employer. She works for ADP recruitment services. She's a big fat liar!!!!!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

what type of facility is this what do they manufacture?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Cool, I hear Buffalo is nice this time of year.


----------

